# Official Numbers



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

I am aware that new British and Colonial registered vessels were issued with a unique "Official Number" This legislation was a part of the 1854 Merchant Shipping Act and was enacted from early 1855
Could anyone tell me--- 

1/Exactly when this system was terminated? I am getting differing dates.

2/What was the highest official number recorded for a British vessel.

I have seen the thread. 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=7048


thanks and regards
Roger


----------



## James_C (Feb 17, 2005)

Roger,
If you're referring to the Official number given to a British registered ship by the Registry of Shipping and Seamen then the system is still very much active and has not been terminated.
Basically that means that all ships around today have an Official Number, IMO number and also an MMSI (Radio) number.
The UK Official numbers are well into the 9XXXXX series now as the RSS do not reuse numbers, so for example the number of the old 'Queen Elizabeth' has not been reused - it remains unique to that ship.
I've just had a flick through my discharge book and the highest official number I can find in my book is 905817; which belongs to 'Beachy Head'.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

The new QUEEN ELIZABETH has reached ON 916716


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Thanks to you both for your comments. That explains a lot of confusion.

Roger


----------



## seamariner (Oct 26, 2007)

davidships said:


> The new QUEEN ELIZABETH has reached ON 916716


Is the new Queen Elizabeth not 9477438


----------

